# handmade bandsaw mill



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

I have been doing some research on building my own mill and came across this video on youtube. i think this guy needs to come up with a blade guard before ordering another blade, wow he is lucky. didn't know where to post this on this site but figured some of you would like this!!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez, that could have been disasterous. I agree with ya, he had better get himself a blade guard as well as another blade.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Genius, lol... Pretty cool he build his own mill though!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

i think i would have waited till i got a new blade b4 posting a video.
cool machine.


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

That was quite impressive. That guy was lucky that he didn't lose his head.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Goooo-OOO-OOO-lly. That there coulda been bad fer that old boy.


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

Ted Tolstad said:


> That was quite impressive. That guy was lucky that he didn't lose his head.


you ain't kiddin. i don't know why on earth you wouldn't have a blade guard on a 1" blade on anything let alone something that already is dangerous. there are some really neat homemade band saws. one was made from tires and the blade guard was a fender off a tractor trailer. :laughing::laughing: and it looked like it worked flawlessly. My buddy and i were thinking of buying one, i think we can build one out of his fab shop for under 1000$ i can get all of the logs i want, just couldn't see myself dropping 3-5000$ on a hudson or any of the other ones


----------



## OldCoastie (Jun 10, 2010)

It looked (to me) like he put his foot on the end of the log at 1:16 into the video. Also sounds like the saw bogs down at that time. If that is accurate, he is a dipstick for putting the extra pressure on the blade. Didn't see anything wrong with his feed rate into the log but adding the pressure by closing the kerf wasn't too swift.
Earl


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone ever seen that tv show, "seconds from disaster"? If you watch the video right about 1:22 you'll see the machine shudder and it then follows with a steady side to side vibration. I'll wonder if he hit a nail or something in that wood, since he said he's been getting his stock from the "tree company".


----------



## Victory 1 (Jul 23, 2011)

19.00 blade, 1 inch wide, small wheels, high tension:thumbsup:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i figured some of you would like this,  after watching the video a couple of times it does look like he assisted the cutting with his foot. ron white says it best YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!:icon_smile::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:
SOME PEOPLE NEED TO LEARN TO LET THE MACHINE DO THE WORK AND NOT FORCE IT


----------



## BlueMacGyver (Nov 26, 2011)

*I run without Guards too*





 I run without guards in some of my videos to show others how the machine works. The man in the videos you speak of is Jcorneilius or some similar name, I asked him about that and he had over tightened the blade. 

If you run at a lower speed like 4700 ft per min. then you are less likely to have a break. It also helps to order your blades from Cook Sawmill Mfg. like I do. I have resharpened their blades and no breaks yet. 

For the sake of argument though is you do run without a guard then you just stand on the front or back of the mill, because the top and sides are the only places it can flick out at. So anyway check out mine, it's safe enough for short videos. I also use a pole to push mine down the track, nice and slow.:smile:


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

actually checked yours out when i got the idea of making one. trying to decide what i want to build. i have a good chainsaw and was deciding if i should build one designed for the saw. i can cut 20 in no problem. it has to be portable. i have access to thousands of dead oak trees 30 or more of them with 300 plus lbs burls on them


----------

